# Pork Ragu over Fettuccine



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2013)

Put 4 tab. evoo,1 med chopped onion, 1/2 cup fresh parsley and basil 1 tab. fresh sage,1/4 cup mint fresh 1 tab. fresh rosemarly chopped fine 1/2 tea fennel seeds  all of this goes into a large sauce pan. Cook stir occasionally over med. heat about  10-15 min. add in the graound pork you will need 1 lb. then add salt and pepper and cook breaking the pork up til it loses the pink color. about 10 min. Add 1/2 cup of red wine simmer 5-8 min. Stir in 1-28 oz can imported Italian  tomatoes cook 1-1/2 hrs.til sauce is thick Serve hot over1-lb. fresh or dry  fettuccine top with parm also good added are dry or fresh mushrooms.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 6, 2013)

Lots of fresh herbs here! I like the idea, but I seriously need to create my small herb garden... And I would use an aged pecorino instead of parmigiano, but I'm a pecorino maniac.

It's so good to come back in the forum and find a beautiful pasta and pork recipe!

Thanks


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 7, 2013)

That sounds lovely Kades


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Lots of fresh herbs here! I like the idea, but I seriously need to create my small herb garden... And I would use an aged pecorino instead of parmigiano, but I'm a pecorino maniac.
> 
> It's so good to come back in the forum and find a beautiful pasta and pork recipe!
> 
> Thanks




luca! mio fratello! 

seems like it's old timers day today. welcome back!

do you know of locatelli pecorino romano cheese. it's the best we can get here in the states.

and kads, thanks for another great recipe. pork goes so much better with tomatoes and cheese anyday. much better than beef.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 7, 2013)

buckytom said:


> luca! mio fratello!



 Hi man!



buckytom said:


> seems like it's old timers day today. welcome back!
> 
> do you know of locatelli pecorino romano cheese. it's the best we can get here in the states.
> 
> and kads, thanks for another great recipe. pork goes so much better with tomatoes and cheese anyday. much better than beef.



Don't know about this pecorino, because it is produced by Auricchio, a well-known Italian cheese brand, but it is distributed only in the USA. By the way, Locatelli is one of the historical cheese brands of Italy, but I don't think they are still in business.
However, being made by Auricchio, I believe it to be a very good food!

Ciao brother!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, Ma!  This sounds great!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 7, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Lots of fresh herbs here! I like the idea, but I seriously need to create my small herb garden... And I would use an aged pecorino instead of parmigiano, but I'm a pecorino maniac.
> 
> It's so good to come back in the forum and find a beautiful pasta and pork recipe!
> 
> Thanks


 I was trying to think of pecorino and my aged mind wouldn't go there. Thank you. It's so good to see you here. Take care of yourself and come post often we all jus love you.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Mar 7, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Ma! This sounds great!


 


buckytom said:


> luca! mio fratello!
> 
> seems like it's old timers day today. welcome back!
> 
> ...


 


Snip 13 said:


> That sounds lovely Kades


 BT. Snip, My PFThank you my friends. So glad you like the recipe. hugs,
ma/kades


----------



## jkath (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds so good and kind of reminds me of my Cottontail Conchigliette (Rabbit Ragu over Shell Pasta). 
Sounds so tasty for a nice chilly day like today!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 7, 2013)

jkath said:


> Sounds so good and kind of reminds me of my Cottontail Conchigliette (Rabbit Ragu over Shell Pasta).
> Sounds so tasty for a nice chilly day like today!


 Glad you like Jkath. Rabbit is not for me i just cannot eat the easter bunny or Bugs
kades


----------



## HomeCook58 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Pork Ragu over Fettuchine*

TO KADESMA:

Please explain to this old timer, male, about the statement. Pour over 1lb fresh or dry fettuchine.   Does that mean it is not cooked?  If not then need explanation..  Sorry I'm dumb but crunchy pasta isn't for me...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 8, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I was trying to think of pecorino and my aged mind wouldn't go there. Thank you. It's so good to see you here. Take care of yourself and come post often we all jus love you.
> kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lovely Kades


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2013)

HomeCook58 said:


> TO KADESMA:
> 
> Please explain to this old timer, male, about the statement. Pour over 1lb fresh or dry fettuchine.   Does that mean it is not cooked?  If not then need explanation..  Sorry I'm dumb but crunchy pasta isn't for me...




homecook, i'm sure kadesma means to pour over cooked pasta. all pasta is made "fresh" or in a soft state, but then to make it last longer it can be dried. both have to be cooked/boiled to eat.

well, except for a specific kind of dry pasta called "no-boil". that cooks by absorbing liquid from surrounding ingredients such as a sauce.


----------

